# Handling business - 2 scored



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

went to the beach this morning and pushed my way through a thousand mosquito's that swarmed in the mangroves. after walking about half a mile down the beach i get set to this site.



























water looked fantastic out there.










the little reel that could.


















the first shark.


















the second shark.


















the shark above coulda been the one following me in the kayak. i was actually quite scared as these thing broke surface twice around me. maybe he thought my paddling was a frenzy going on. so i didn't take any chances on this thing jumping in the yak so i through the bait out and rushed in quickly cuz this shark wasn't playin. only got the bait 30 yards off the beach.










this was the worse out of the trip. going through this thicket and battling thousands of mosquito's homing down on me. bout a 420yrd through it.










the vid!!!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

missed a big hammer last Tuesday lol. it didn't come back though.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice. fish,......hang on.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Nice. fish,......hang on.


oh I'll try.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pictures! Where is this at?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

central east north of palm beach county.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice post, looks like alot of fun....except for the noseeums.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

The last shoreline pic looks like Blowing Rocks,I'm right down the rd.at Jupiter alot.Great fishin'.

Robin


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

blacktip hunter doin his thing.


----------

